# Not talking to my wife! Should I break and talk?



## Morrisd93 (Jun 3, 2016)

Me and my wife had an argument b/c I feel like she doesn't respect what I tell her. Only what she want to respect. I ask that she discuss her plans with me, she doesn't. I ask that she tell me where she's going. (Only to protect her) she does only when she feels it's necessary. She also can't seem to keep our relationship problems off facebook. Is this a problem?What should I do? Should I talk to her now or wait for her to break? I really love her. Together for 1 1/2 years. 1 month old daughter together. Please respond


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Talk to her now. Really really listen to her, not just hear the words. Try to understand what she is saying and feeling. Do not interrupt when she is speaking. 

Be the person the break the cycle.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Take the high road, talk to her

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

Morrisd93 said:


> Should I talk to her now or wait for her to break?


Talk to her. Silent treatment is very destructive. Cooling off is one thing. Silent treatment to punish is very damaging to love


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

If you two are not communicating well, how is staying silent helping?

Talk to her.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Forgot to add this:

Your title should have said" *Not talking to my wife! Should I break and talk AND LISTEN?*


----------



## Morrisd93 (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't feel like she wants to talk. She about go by her mother with the baby. I'm just really hurt and I don't feel like she feel bad or guilty about the things that hurt me. She blames all the arguments on me. I don't feel like we can ever get back to what we use to have.


----------



## Saph_ (Jun 7, 2016)

Break the silence and speak. The silent treatment is passive aggressive and will harm the relationship. 

There needs to be a form of communication somehow. Phone call? Writing a letter? Find a way to tell her how you feel and when she speaks, really listen to her.
Maybe suggest couple's counselling. If you feel disrespected and ignored, that needs to be addressed.

Oh and tell her that airing her dirty laundry on Facebook is immature and really disrespectful.

Just curious, how old are you guys?


----------

